# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Peter Pan - Prezantohet para jush

## PeterPan

*
1. Emri: PETER
2. Vjeç: 28
3. Banimi: Itali
4. Vendlindja: Shkoder
5. Gjendja shoqerore: Beqar (shofim per ma mire )
6. Arsimi: Shkollen e mesme te pergjithshme
7. Dëshirat - ëndërrat:  Andrra jeme eshte qe Shqiperia te behet shtet i fort dhe te fitoj llotarine.
8. Qfare interresi keni per këtë forum: Shoqerija
9. Kë do të pershendetni:  Pershendes te gjith antaret e Forumi Shqiptar.

Mire se rrini dhe mire se ju gjeta.
Sot jam ba antare i kti forumi fantastik.
Kam vu me u zi kafe turke per te gjithe ato qe do vine te me japin mireseardhjen.
Nqs ju mbaron sheqeri po shkoj te kja kojshija perball.
Deshiroj qe une tja kaloj mir me ju edhe ju me mu.

Kur te keni mbaru me kallxoni a ju ka pelqy kafja.Ju baft mir.*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## The_Capital

*Kafja shum e miree...

Mire se erdhe në ForuminShqiptar.*

----------


## PeterPan

> *Kafja shum e miree...
> 
> Mire se erdhe në ForuminShqiptar.*


falemnders dhe mire se te gjeta Suhejbi.
shpresoj tja kalojme mire sebashku.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

Mire se erdhe Peter .
Kafen nuk e pi prandaj te lutem nje Kakao te nxehte se po me dhembin dhe gryket.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*PeterPan une jam Jane yt  

Por kur u rrite te na qesesh kafe se...?*

----------


## goldian

mire se na ke ardh naqe

----------


## valdetshala

Mire se erdhe , kalofsh sa me mire këtu ne forumin shqiptar dhe nuk dyshoj..
Kafja shume e mire  flm

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Mire se na erdhe 
captain hook jam vet  qe keshtu ki kujdes :shkelje syri:

----------


## King_Arthur

mire se erdhe ne forumin shqiptar

----------


## B@Ne

Mire se erdhe dhe ja kalofsh bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PeterPan

> Mire se erdhe Peter .
> Kafen nuk e pi prandaj te lutem nje Kakao te nxehte se po me dhembin dhe gryket.


mire se te gjeta dhe flm per mikpritjen Ksanthi.

ska problem per kafen sepse as une nuk e pi shume por per dhimbje gryke do te te keshilloja ndonje peniciline ose antifiammator ,hahahah.

megjithate edhe nje hot chocolat po ta jap,e mora te kjo kojshia qe kam perball.
eshte komshie e mire,sa her qe merr vesh qe jam vetem ne shpi vjen te une me lyp sheqer,,,,,nuk e di pse  :Gjoja:

----------


## busavata

PeterPan mir se erdhe 
a je per nje birr ?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *
> 1. Emri: PETER
> 2. Vjeç: 28
> 3. Banimi: Itali
> 4. Vendlindja: Shkoder
> 5. Gjendja shoqerore: Beqar (shofim per ma mire )
> 6. Arsimi: Shkollen e mesme te pergjithshme
> 7. Dëshirat - ëndërrat:  Andrra jeme eshte qe Shqiperia te behet shtet i fort dhe te fitoj llotarine.
> 8. Qfare interresi keni per këtë forum: Shoqerija
> ...


Katerdhet here mirse-erdhe.
(Athu,qe te kojshija,shkon vetem per sheqer.Po ashtu,na thuj si e ka sheqerin kojshija)

----------


## PeterPan

> *PeterPan une jam Jane yt  
> 
> Por kur u rrite te na qesesh kafe se...?*


mire se te gjeta dhe flm per mikpritjen вlαck'swαn .

ohh Jane sa shume do te doja qe te ishe e imja por fatkeqsisht je e Tarzanit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PeterPan

> Katerdhet here mirse-erdhe.
> (Athu,qe te kojshija,shkon vetem per sheqer.Po ashtu,na thuj si e ka sheqerin kojshija)


mire se te gjeta dhe flm per mikpritjen SERAFIM DILO .

ahh mos me pyt si e ka sheqerin kojshija.....mmmm sheqer krejt e ka  :pa dhembe:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> mire se te gjeta dhe flm per mikpritjen SERAFIM DILO .
> 
> ahh mos me pyt si e ka sheqerin kojshija.....mmmm sheqer krejt e ka :@pp


Haha.......mirmbroma.

----------


## PeterPan

> PeterPan mir e erdhe 
> a je per nje birr ?


flm per mikpritjen dhe mire se te gjeta busavata.

per zoten si burrat ja ke ba,sepse une si mik qe kam ardh prita me me qeras nakush por kto kekan te tan qylgji,presin kafe prej mikut ,hahahah ,po qeshem.

te lumshin durt ,boll me qef e kisha pi nje birre itash.

----------


## PeterPan

> mire se na ke ardh naqe


Goldian mire se te gjeta naqe dhe flm per mikpritjen.
shpresoj tja kalojme mire sebashku.

----------


## PeterPan

> Mire se erdhe , kalofsh sa me mire këtu ne forumin shqiptar dhe nuk dyshoj..
> Kafja shume e mire  flm


flm per mikpritjen dhe mire se te gjeta Valdetshala.

gzohem qe te ka pelqy kafja ,i kam ndej mbi kry si i thon fjales se e kisha merak me ju a ba sa me te mira.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PeterPan

> Mire se na erdhe 
> captain hook jam vet  qe keshtu ki kujdes


mire se te gjeta dhe flm per mikpritjen HELEN OF TROY.

hahaha captain hook, duhet te kesh kujdes sepse per pak sa nuk te hengren krokodilat .  :buzeqeshje:

----------

